

Sliding Friction on Wet and Dry Sand - jdmitch
http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.112.175502

======
jdmitch
full article here:

ftp://213.176.96.142/aps8b0dfb6b-e773-20140502092553.pdf

------
dang
We took "(How the Egyptians built the Pyramids)" out of the submitted title
because it isn't in the article. The best way to add information like that is
to post a comment to the thread.

There have been several previous posts about this theory. A previous
discussion is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687391).

